# !! spitfire - earth v1.1 released + new cartridge by the unfinished



## british_bpm (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="eDNA1_Earth_V1.1_UPGRADE_f.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/v1.1_upgrade_launch/eDNA1_Earth_V1.1_UPGRADE_f.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/v1.1_upgrade_launch/eDNA1_Earth_V1.1_UPGRADE_f.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/v1.1_upgrade_launch/eDNA1_Earth_V1.1_UPGRADE_f.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="eDNA1_Earth_V1.1_UPGRADE_f.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*A ONCE IN A LIFETIME COLLECTION OF ELECTRONIC SOUNDS DERIVED FROM THE MOST VALUED COLLECTION OF ORCHESTRAL SAMPLE RECORDINGS ON THE PLANET... THE FIRST PHASE IN OUR E.D.N.A. PROJECT, CREATING THE NEXT GENERATION OF SOUND-WARE FOR THE NEXT GENERATION OF MUSIC MAKERS.*

With thanks to everyone for their incredible feedback and encouragement we have listened hard to you all and have come up with a fantastic set of new features, enhancements and bug fixes free to all existing users and as part of the standard eDNA - Phase#1 - EARTH pack from hereon. All delivered to you just 7 months clear of our original release! Well we pride ourselves on having a great record on keeping our libraries alive with frequent and free updates. So it only seemed natural for us to deliver an even better feature set for a product we're so proud of!

*V1.1 INCLUDES:
• Faster options for the XFader.
• Ability to scale XFader directions of travel
• Users can now pick XFader oscillator envelope shape
• IR browser fixed
• Star rating system; rate sounds 1-5
• Extensive Kontakt database created*

*HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH:*



To celebrate this upgrade release we're also delighted to announce two new artist cartridge add-on packs. First of all from the renowned artist and sound-smith *THE UNFINISHED:*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/kinematik-earth-add-on-pack (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="KINEMATIC_BOX_Hi-Res_f.png"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/Cartridges/KINEMATIC_BOX_Hi-Res_f.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/Cartridges/KINEMATIC_BOX_Hi-Res_f.png"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/Cartridges/KINEMATIC_BOX_Hi-Res_f.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="KINEMATIC_BOX_Hi-Res_f.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

The Unfinished aka Matt Bowdler, is a British composer and sound designer based in London.His sounds and samples are featured in Hollywood movies, AAA game scores and hit TV series around the world. His client/customer list includes some of the finest composers and producers in the business, some of them true heroes and inspiration to us all.

*The Kinematik cartridge is available for the staggering price of £25 this seminal and exclusive selection of sounds increases the staggering preset and instrument sound count of Earth from 3000 by another 150+ presets! To find out more and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/kinematik-earth-add-on-pack (HERE).*FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVEN'T MADE THE JUMP INTO THE OTHER-WORLD THAT IS e.D.N.A. AND TO CELEBRATE THIS COLLABORATION WITH MATT WE ARE FOR A SHORT TIME OFFERING AN EARTH/KINEMATIC BUNDLE THAT DISCOUNTS THE TWO TO £149 - EFFECTIVELY EARTH + KINEMATIC FOR NO EXTRA COST! *FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/earthvskinematic-promo-bundle (HERE)*. (offer ends 12th May 2015).

Here's some stunning demos by the man himself!

https://soundcloud.com/spitfireaudio/se ... unfinished

Here's a walkthrough of every sound on this cartridge:



*...and here's a walkthrough by the Matt*



*...and finally to celebrate V1.1 of eDNA-EARTH we're also proud to announce another outing by Jefferson Chambers: *

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="WHEELSPIN_Hi-Res_599pix.png"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/Cartridges/WHEELSPIN_Hi-Res_599pix.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/Cartridges/WHEELSPIN_Hi-Res_599pix.png"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/edna1_earth/Cartridges/WHEELSPIN_Hi-Res_599pix.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="WHEELSPIN_Hi-Res_599pix.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*This cartridge is available to download to existing Earth users for free and as part of the Earth package to new purchasers. So if you haven't made your Earthly leap yet, now's the time. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (HERE'S) where to find out more about Earth, with demos, vids, walkthroughs and details how to buy.*

...for now here's a walkthrough of Wheelspin, all you need to do with this cartridge of 100+ new presets is hold down some notes and move the mod wheel SLOWLY!!!!



*PLEASE NOTE YOU NEED TO OWN eDNA-EARTH TO BE ABLE TO RUN ANY OF IT'S ADD-ON PACKS*


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome news. Looking forward to seeing what new sounds have been created.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 28, 2015)

For your convenience here's a link to the user manual which has been fully updated to include v1.1 features.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=208 (eDNA - EARTH v1.1 User Manual)

Best wishes.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome Sauce.

Welcome to the Spitfire team Matt, now that's a great pairing!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 28, 2015)

Great stuff, do you see this update in your account via the Spitfire download manager?
I don't see anything there except for the original eDNA.
TX


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 28, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Great stuff, do you see this update in your account via the Spitfire download manager?
> I don't see anything there except for the original eDNA.
> TX



I think they usually send out an email when the update is available in the download manager.


----------



## dadek (Apr 28, 2015)

This is great. How soon until we see eDNA v1.1 in the other products like Trailer Giant etc? I cold sooo use all the Xfader functions. Thanks again!


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 28, 2015)

For existing users of eDNA-EARTH you should see this update in your DL app within the next 24 hours (it is staggered).

I believe (somewhat cheekily) that the RedCola interface was released with v1.1 features (save the DB).

Thanks again for your kind feedback.

The SFAT.


----------



## RCsound (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes, RedCola interface is 1.1

Thank you all Spitfire team for the eDNA earth update.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 28, 2015)

Any chance of a discount SFT on Kinematik for existing eDNA Earth owners ?


----------



## Saxer (Apr 28, 2015)

thanks for that update!

feature request (i know it's cheeky to ask for more when getting something for free) :oops: 

but: would it be possible to integrate an note triggering arpeggiator or step sequencer to the gui? so many good sounds ask for more than a (admittedly very sophisticated) gate effect...


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the update ^^


----------



## dadek (Apr 28, 2015)

ahh, i had used the shapes on the right, but had totally missed the little lines(sliders) on either side and under the Xfader. thanks.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 29, 2015)

Hope people dig my Kinematik cartridge.

Was a pleasure and a joy to work with the Spitfire team. Indeed an honour that they invited me to play with them... so to speak.

Thanks for the kind comments so far!


----------



## pendle (Apr 29, 2015)

excellent stuff Matt !


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 29, 2015)

request: eDNA Pendle cartridge "DUST" : )


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 29, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Hope people dig my Kinematik cartridge.
> 
> Was a pleasure and a joy to work with the Spitfire team. Indeed an honour that they invited me to play with them... so to speak.
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments so far!



Yes! Great stuff, Matt!


----------



## pendle (Apr 29, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> request: eDNA Pendle cartridge "DUST" : )



be careful what you wish for :wink:


----------



## doctornine (Apr 29, 2015)

pendle @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Dryden.Chambers @ Wed Apr 29 said:
> 
> 
> > request: eDNA Pendle cartridge "DUST" : )
> ...



Well thats made my day


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 1, 2015)

Nice video Matt has done for his eDNA cartridge:
https://www.youtube.com/user/MattBowdlerMusic

Matt, if you would rather post this let me know and I will delete.


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 1, 2015)

No, that's cool. I wasn't planning on starting a second thread for Kinematik. That would be madness.


----------



## british_bpm (May 3, 2015)

Thanks to Matt for your excellent walkthrough, it's been great working with you. I'm also using your sounds in anger... ace!



Pendle, so very excited about your comments here... that 'working lunch' is much overdue!

Hope everyone is enjoying the new features, I love that you can control how far the Xfade oscillates, makes for really engaging moving pads when on a slow setting...


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 3, 2015)

Oh... oh! Pendle gets a lunch does he?

Where's MY lunch?!


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 3, 2015)

I'm having trouble installing the eDNA update (after following the FAQ as well) - just wondering if anyone else has had the issue where it looks for a file & doesn't update the database as expected?

I have logged it with support.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 3, 2015)

You always want to let the Spitfire downloader in there library manager download to the folder above where the library should go if you have the option to try again ?

Matt/Christian, Heathrow is one of my favorite pads of all time. I'm chuffed with Kinematik.

Is anyone having problems with eDNA 1.1 update and there sustain pedal btw ? Mine does not seem to be working in eDNA only. Service ticket filed as well.




exitsounds @ Sun May 03 said:


> I'm having trouble installing the eDNA update (after following the FAQ as well) - just wondering if anyone else has had the issue where it looks for a file & doesn't update the database as expected?
> 
> I have logged it with support.


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 3, 2015)

OK - think I've cracked it. My own fault for not reading things correctly.

Too keen to get into it all...at least that's my excuse!



Dryden.Chambers @ Sun May 03 said:


> You always want to let the Spitfire downloader in there library manager download to the folder above where the library should go if you have the option to try again ?
> 
> Matt/Christian, Heathrow is one of my favorite pads of all time. I'm chuffed with Kinematik.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vastman (May 3, 2015)

Paul, I'd suggest you put Matt's walkthroughs on the Kinematik page along with yours... it is really helpful and Matt's comedic ways are a pleasure. It sealed the deal for me but if I wasn't following this on vi...


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 4, 2015)

Still doesn't work for me. Kontact doesn't remember where the database is. I've scrapped the plists as described in the FAQ and it works for that session, but as soon as I close & re-load, same problem again.

I'm guessing nobody else has come across this?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 5, 2015)

[email protected]



exitsounds @ Tue May 05 said:


> Still doesn't work for me. Kontact doesn't remember where the database is. I've scrapped the plists as described in the FAQ and it works for that session, but as soon as I close & re-load, same problem again.
> 
> I'm guessing nobody else has come across this?


----------



## gbar (May 5, 2015)

exitsounds @ Tue May 05 said:


> Still doesn't work for me. Kontact doesn't remember where the database is. I've scrapped the plists as described in the FAQ and it works for that session, but as soon as I close & re-load, same problem again.
> 
> I'm guessing nobody else has come across this?



I think I wound up using the old nkc file which I had moved to a folder called Junk.

Everything is still there too.

I have a habit of moving Instruments to something like Instruments_old, and things in the base directory to Junk, etc.

Result after restoring that one file to the base eDNA directory: I now have it working, and two folders--one Instruments_old and one Instruments, and it finds everything, so I think it is that file.

Doesn't Kontakt tell you what file it cannot find?


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 5, 2015)

It does, but after pointing it towards the location (which hasn't changed) it is still not able to load.

It is the file that is referred to in the FAQ, but following the fix still isn't working unfortunately.


----------



## gbar (May 5, 2015)

exitsounds @ Tue May 05 said:


> It does, but after pointing it towards the location (which hasn't changed) it is still not able to load.
> 
> It is the file that is referred to in the FAQ, but following the fix still isn't working unfortunately.



Hmmm. I just went and looked, and it looks like all I did was copy Earth_info.nkc and Earth_info.nkx (I think that's the names--my memory is bad and my studio is upstairs) to the base directory.

I did, at one point, remove and re-ad the library, but I thought I did that before I moved the file. Maybe not, Maybe that's how it got fixed.


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 5, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that's one of the files it's looking for. I'll leave it with support now rather than clutter this thread up for them.

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## british_bpm (May 5, 2015)

Thanks... this is definitely a case for our service team. Please note we respond to 95% of service tickets within 48 hours. Also note that we're based in the UK and are working from the BST time zone. In the case of long bank holiday (UK holiday) weekends a ticket raised PM stateside Friday may not appear to get answered until as late as Wednesday.

Matt, Christian wanted to say that he'll contact you direct re. that very much overdue lunch!

Best.

Spitfire Audio.


----------

